# House of Horrors Haunted Trail



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

So first i would like to say hi, im new to the forums and my name is Ryan. I have been haunting Cincinnati, Oh for 4 years now and this year is the biggest! With our clown theme we have expanded and have added twice as many rooms as last year. The trail goes through out our back yard. We just got done adding all the plastic to the walls today. The haunt is turning out nicely this year. Ill have more pictures very soon! http://hauntedgreenacres.weebly.com/


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Ryan,
ok this just shows a website pic and nothing else...
is that what you had intended or is something missing


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Ryan...show us some pics


----------



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh i know the website needs to be worked on  Just bee so busy building


----------



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

*Front page!*

So we were interviewed by our local news paper a week ago and it was published today. Our story was FRONT PAGE!  I was amazed! I was thinking our story would be in the very back! Still no pictures but......... were hoping to do a light test this weekend which means picture time. But intill then im going To give you a rundown of each room. First you start off waiting in line watching a video of the rules and a scream video from last year, then you enter the trail through the path that goes back to the back yard. Then you enter the first room which is completely in closed and we like to call this our FX room. You enter the room and is completely dark then a video starts.It tells the tale of the run down circus. Then at the end of it is a little girl screaming, then at the same time an actor pops out with a air gun(he he my favorite part) . Then you leave my room and enter an area with a fire place with a pot cooking some body parts, then we have a hobo clown chase you away from his precious meal. After this you enter the concession stand area where the food is you!!  After this you enter the "Big Top" , which is an enclosed 10 by 10 tent with a disco ball and a fog machine. Its also split in half. Then you exit there and walk around a play ground which is usually a spider area, but this year may be a sean where you walk over a ditch (plexi glass on top) and there is a actor under there and a light pops on when you walk over it. Then you enter a poc a dot room with a strobe (creates the best effect ever!). Then you go through the big top again with the invention of our "Movable Walls" then you go throw the poc a dot again and get chased out with a nice chainsaw ending!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whew i need a drink!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Hope that plexiglass is thick enough! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------

